# Guten Abend und Hallo an alle Forumsmitglieder



## Apollo1 (8. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe mir ein traumhaftes Grundstück gekauft auf dem sich ein Teich mit stolzen 1,6 Hektar befindet. 
Der Teich wird im Moment gereinigt und ich benötige Rat bezgl. des Schiebers. 
Der ursprüngliche Schieber aus den 30 iger Jahren aus Eiche ist kaputt und soll einem neuen Schieber weichen. 
Wer kann Rat geben? 
Freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Apr. 2015)

Herzlich willkommen,
hast du ein Foto von dem Schieber (wegen der Abmessung).
Falls es möglich ist, würde ich ihm mit Eiche wieder herstellen. 
Dann hast du die nächsten 80 Jahre wieder Ruhe 

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Dein Teich sieht traumhaft aus.


----------



## Apollo1 (8. Apr. 2015)

Nein, leider kein Foto, war aber ein Eichenkanal und dann mit Brettern reguliert. Dachte eher an ein Betonrohr mit Schieber. Gibt es so etwas?


----------



## Apollo1 (8. Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Apr. 2015)

Mit den hier meist verwendeten Schiebern im 110 mm Bereich wirst du bei deinem Teich (oder eher See)
nichts werden.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle Kontakt zum Wasser/Entwässerungsbau aufnehmen.
Da wirst du eher fündig.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Apollo1 (8. Apr. 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass es mindestens 300mm Durchmesser sein sollten. 
Vielleicht kann ja doch jemand noch Rat geben...


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen. 

Also ich kenne nur für große Teiche/Weiher viereckige Betonkanäle, die senkrecht nach unten am Ufer  eingebaut werden. 
Eine Seite zum Wasser hin ist dabei offen und hat seitlich jeweils eine "Rinne", in welche dann Bretter zur Wasserstandsregulierung eingefädelt werden. 
Die gibt es bei uns in der Gegend schon mindestens seit DDR-Zeiten. 
Allerdings müsste dann unten an diesem Betonviereck eine Ableitung für das Wasser verlegt werden.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo!

So große Teiche werden eigentlich über "Mönche" geregelt.
Ich würde wieder Holz nehmen, hat im Wasserbau (Eisdruck!) schon Vorteile.
Vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen: http://teichmoenche.imik.cz

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Apollo, 
 herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Mit dem "Schieber" kann ich DIr leider nicht helfen, ich weiss nicht einmal, was das ist 

aber das möchte ich trotzdem loswerden:

.... herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem wunderschönen See 
zwinkerTeich finde ich da etwas untertrieben.....)

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## willi1954 (9. Apr. 2015)

mal ne Frage, Teichtiefe 3500cm (=35m??)

das ist ja tiefer als die meisten norddeutschen Seen.


----------



## Harald (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Apollo,
das von Dir gefertigte Foto zeigt offensichtlich ja nicht den aktuellen Zustand des Teiches. Es wäre schön, wenn Du die mal hier einstellen könntest.
Darüber hinaus verstehe ich zur Zeit nicht, was für einen Schieber zu meinst. Zu welchem Zweck ist er da? Was befindet sich zur Zeit dort, da der alte Schieber ja wohl kaputt ist. Von der Stelle solltest Du auch mal Fotos einstellen.
Bei der von Dir angegebenen und auf dem Foto angedeuteten Teichgröße gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es sich um ein natürliches Gewässer handelt. Falls das nicht der Fall ist, teile uns doch bitte mal mit, auf welcher Basis das Gewässer aufgebaut ist. Ein Folienteich wird es wohl kaum sein.
In welcher Form und welchem Umfang wird er gereinigt? Aus welchem Grund wird er gereinigt? Bei der Größe werden die Arbeiten doch sicher von einer Spezialfirma durchgeführt. Haben die keine Ahnung von dem Schieber?
Wenn Du dabei in die Substanz der Anlage gehst, ist Dir schon klar, dass damit vieles kaputt gemacht werden kann.
Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber irgendwie kommt mir Deine Anfrage ziemlich seltsam vor.


----------



## Apollo1 (9. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Harald, 
zunächst zu den Fotos. Die sind alle letztes Jahr nach Erwerb des Grundstückes entstanden. 

Der Teich / See ist eine alte Tongrube die aber schon vor über 100 Jahren aufgegeben wurde. 

Der Teich wurde seit den 70igern nicht mehr gereinigt und durch die Menge an Laubbäumen kann man sich vorstellen, was sich die letzten 40 Jahre angesammelt hat. Die Reinigung wird von einer Spezialfirma durchgeführt, die mit schwerer Technik die Teichsohle wieder freilegt. 

Der Teich diente in der Vergangenheit der Fischzucht und aus diesem Grund hat er auch einen Schieber über den man über einen längeren Zeitraum kontrolliert Wasser ablassen kann um dann entsprechend abzufischen. 

Die Firma die mit der Entschlammung beschäftigt ist kann mir natürlich einen Schieber bauen (ca.5000€). 
Deshalb wollte ich mich zumindest alternativ erkundigen was es noch für Optionen gibt. 

Und jetzt meine Frage an Dich: 
Was genau an meiner Anfrage ist nun seltsam? Ich dachte meine Anfrage passt hier sicher besser als im Modellbauforum!! 

Wer noch einen guten Tipp hat immer gerne


----------



## Harald (10. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Apollo,
ich kann Dir gerne sagen, was mir hier seltsam vorkam... Du schilderst eine Situation (Schieber defekt, Teich wird gereinigt) und stellst ein Foto ein, welches nicht ansatzweise mit der beschriebenen Situation konform geht. Das Foto sieht ja mehr aus, als käme es aus einem Prospekt....
Darüber hinaus kannst Du keine Fotos von dem angefragten Problem liefern, es muss doch auch jetzt noch vorhanden sein. Ein Foto von der jetzigen Situation würde auch wohl qualifiziertere Antworten hier im Forum mit sich bringen.
Wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, was für ein Preis für das abgelichtete Haus und für ein Grundstück, dessen Teich schon 16000 Quadratmeter groß ist, bezahlt werden muss, von der Reinigung des Teiches mal ganz zu schweigen, wundere ich mich, dass der Bau eines Schiebers ein Problem darstellt.
Bedenken bzgl. der Ernsthaftigkeit der Anfrage können daher ja wohl durchaus aufkommen.
Das von Dir jetzt erwähnte Angebot für einen neuen Schieber lässt ja auch nur weiter jeglichen Raum für Spekulationen. Und wenn Du dann darüber nachdenkst, dass man mit einfachen Mitteln den Schieber erneuern kann und das Angebot der Spezialfirma zu hoch ist, dann hoffe ich für Dich, dass sie Dich bei der Reinigung des Teiches nicht über´s Ohr hauen.


----------



## Apollo1 (10. Apr. 2015)

Lieber Harald,

Ich habe kein Foto vom leeren Teich eingestellt, weil ich es nicht für wichtig empfinde.
Den Schieber kann man nicht fotografieren, er existiert nicht mehr.
Um Spekulationen vorzubeugen, er wurde beim Ablassen beschädigt und anschließend weggerissen. Was noch vorhanden ist, ist ein Eichenkanal der unterirdisch durch den Damm führt... Fotos etwas schwierig.
Warum ich bei dem Schieber ggf. alternative Möglichkeiten suche, ist sicherlich meine Angelegenheit. Das betrifft auch die Anschaffung der Immobilie und die damit verbundene Investition.

Ich möchte lediglich einige Ratschläge haben und kann daran nichts seltsames erkennen. Vielleicht übersiehst Du meine Frage einfach, dann brauchst Du nicht weiter spekulieren über meine seltsame Anfrage

Freue mich über weitere Ratschläge von Forumsmitgliedern. Das mit dem Mönch ist ein guter Ansatz, habe heute schon mit der Firma Kontakt aufgenommen.

Gerne stelle ich  noch auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herren ein Foto vom leeren Teich ein.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Apr. 2015)

aber 35m Teichtiefe sind das nicht 

Gruss Willi


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2015)

Meine Güte sein ihr wieder kleinlich. 
Ist halt eine 0 zuviel. 
Ich hätte da schon noch ein paar Ideen aber dazu braucht es Bilder vom Rohr und dessen Umfeld. 
LG René


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> bei deinem Teich (oder eher See)



Hallo Apollo, zu Deinem Schieber kann ich Dir überhaupt nichts sagen, ich möchte Dir lediglich mitteilen, 
daß ich Deinen " See " doof " finde  *Aber nur aus lauter Neid *!!! 
Sowas will ich auch haben . 
Wenn Du dann wieder Wasser drin hast, und mit Deinem Boot darauf rumfährst, zeigst Du uns doch ganz
bestimmt viele Bilder, von Deinem Traumsee


----------



## Apollo1 (11. Apr. 2015)

Hallo René, 
Ich schau mal was ich an Fotos machen kann. Erkennen wirst Du nicht viel. 
Auf der Innenseite des Teichs, steht noch Wasser vorm alten Schieber, bzw. den Abfluss. 
Der Teich hat einen natürlichen Zulauf der ständig frisches Wasser bringt, dieses läuft im Moment quer durch den Teich und dann am Schieber ( tiefste Stelle) wieder raus. 
An der Außenseite des Damms kann man auch nicht viel erkennen, außer den Wasserlauf...


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2015)

Drosselschieber gibt es aus Edelstahl.....Wird aber zumeist in einen Betonschachtbauwerk eingebaut. Weiterhin benötigst du doch eigendlich eher ein Überfallwehr mit Grundablaß oder?

Also Betonrohr im Teich...Ich würde ein Funke-Connex Rohr nehmen DN 300. Auch für einen Laien zu verlegen. Ähnlich wie KG 2000 bzw. PVC nur günstiger und mit zwei Mann zu tragen. Im Teich etwas über Grund ankommen so das man den Teich fast ablaßen kann. Nicht nach ganz unten wegen dem Schlamm. Damit gehst du unten in einen Beton-Schacht mit Überfallwand. Überfallwand so Hoch wie spätere Teichwassernivau. Unten in der Überfallwand ein Loch DN 200 oder 300 dann einen Edelstahlschieber auf der Seite zum Teich(Druckseite). Schiebergestänge bis oben zum Deckel hoch führten. Vom Schacht dann Beton oder Connex Leitung DN 400 zum Vorfluter. Wenn du den Schacht in der Uferböschung plazierst und das Ufer noch einiges höher geht dann kannst du den Schacht mit einem Gitterrost abdecken. Somit kann im Starkregenfall oder wenn sich dein Rohr unten verstopft,  das Wasser ansteigen und von oben in das Gitterrost und den Schacht abfließen ohne das du befürchten musst irgend welche Überschwemmungen anzurichten.

Habe ähnliches schon mal gebaut. Ganz umsonst ist das nicht. Dürfte auch bei so 5000€ liegen.


Den Holzmönch finde ich auch Witzig. Ist dann wohl eine Frage des Zufluss. Könnte mir vorstellen das sich das Einlaufgitter mal zu setzt und regelmäßig kontrolliert werden muss. Kenne sowas gemauert, mit dann auch Holzbrettern in einer Edelstahlführung um den Wasserstand zu regulieren. Sollte mit Schachtziegeln vollflächig gemauert auch zu schaffen sein. Die Bretter kann man dann nach oben rausziehen und so Brett für Brett den Teich ablassen. Durch die Fugen der Bretter sickert aber immer Wasser IMO.
Denke ein ständiger Zufluss muss dann gegeben sein.


----------



## Apollo1 (12. Apr. 2015)

Danke für den wirklich guten Tipp. Ich melde mich bei Dir per PM


----------



## troll20 (12. Apr. 2015)

Genau Totto,so hab ich es mir gedacht, nur wie es dann genau an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten anpasst, kann man erst bei entsprechenden Bildern beurteilen.

LG René


----------

